# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πρόβλημα στο ράμφος???

## cute

γεια σας!!!!τωρα τελευταια ανυσιχω λιγο για το ραμφακι της τορις......φοβαμαι μην εχει scaly face :sad: 




επισης να πω οτι πριν καμια εβδομαδα ειχα παει στο πετ σοπ  που την πηρα και μου ειπαν οτι ειχε μεγαλωσει αρκετα το ραμφος της γι'αυτο μου εδωσαν αυτην εδω την πετρα....
δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο αυτην ετσι το ραμφος της.......

----------


## lagreco69

Δεσποινα κατι βλεπω στο ραμφος του αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι scaly face, αλλα γδαρσιμο απο αυτην την (υποτιθεμενη) πετρα. πηγαινε και παρε του το κλασικο σουπιοκοκκαλο και πεταξε την αυτην την βλακεια αμεσα! εαν σε μια εβδομαδα ειναι ακομα ετσι το κοιταμε.

----------


## cute

του έχω σουπιοκοκαλο!!!να του την βγάλω δηλαδή?

----------


## jk21

δεν ρωτας . το κανεις αμεσα ! τι βλακειες φτιαχνουν .... να ξεκολλησει και κανενα πετραδακι ,να μεινει στον στο γαστρεντερικο του να εχουμε και αλλα  ....

----------


## mitsman

Πως στην ονομασαν αυτη την πετρα??? mineral block μηπως???
Μην το βγαλεις..... το πουλακι ειναι μια χαρα!!!

Μην κανουμε την τριχα τριχια..... ταλαιπωρουμε τα πουλακια απο την υπερβολικη μας αγαπη μερικες φορες...
Ολοι το κανουμε... και εγω πρωτος πρωτος!

----------


## jk21

Η πετρα αυτη (αν αποκοπουν κομματια της ) ειναι επικινδυνη για το στομαχι του πουλιου ... δεν χωνευται ! δεν ειναι ουτε περιστερι ουτε κοτα .Εκεινα εχουν δυνατοτητα να την αλεσουν και εχουν αναγκη να αλεθονται με κατι τετοιο η τροφη που τρωνε .Αν παλι αυτο ειναι κατι που τριβεται και γινεται σκονη (απο μακρια δεν δειχνει κατι τετοιο ) τοτε ενταξει

----------


## mitsman

Διαφωνω Δημητρη... αν δεν ξερουμε απο τι ειναι δεν μπορουμε να το πουμε αυτο!

----------


## cute

θα ρωτήσω τότε να δω από τι είναι φτιαγμένη...παντως είδα ότι και σε 3-4 lovebird που είχαν είχαν βάλει αυτή την πέτρα.η δικιά υους είχε σωθεί αρκετά,βέβαια αυτά ήταν και 4..

----------


## cute

α ξεχασα...αφου μαλλον δεν είναι scaly face γιατί είναι έτσι το ράμφος της?

----------


## Kostakos

και εμένα σε μερικά σημεία του ράμφους του ρούλη είναι έτσι(σε λιγότερο βαθμό όμως) νομίζω είναι επειδή ακονίζεται κάπως οτιδήποτε και αν δαγκώσει!!

----------


## mitsman

Πως ειναι???? εγω μια χαρα το βλεπω το πουλακι!!!

----------


## jk21

Moιαζει αυτο για υλικο που μπορει να χωνευτει απο τα πουλια; εγω βλεπω πετραδακια ...






το συνηθες αποτελεσμα 
*Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν ξερω την συσταση του δεν μπορω να πω!

----------


## cute

> Πως ειναι???? εγω μια χαρα το βλεπω το πουλακι!!!


ναι το ράμφος του γιατί είναι έτσι?είναι φυσιολογικό??

----------


## mitsman

Φυσιολογικοτατο..... Βρες μου ένα ενηλικο πουλάκι να μην είναι έτσι ...

----------


## serafeim

Δεσποινα θα συμφονησω και με τους δυο Δημητρηδες...
το πουλακι δεν εχει κατι ουτε ως προς το ραμφος ουτε ως προς τιποτα...
αλλα αυτο που εχεις βαλει με το χαλικι φοβαμαι πως ειναι επικυνδηνο!!!

----------


## cute

Δημήτρη το πουλάκι είναι 5 μηνών!την πέτρα εγώ θα την βγάλω αυριο το πρωί για καλό και για κακο,και Δευτέρα θα ρωτήσω στο πετ σοπ απο τι είναι και πως το λένε γιατί έχω πετάξει την συσκευασία...

----------


## olga

Αν πρόσεξα καλά αυτή η πέτρα είναι παρόμοια με αυτή που είχα στον african grey, αν και είχε και κάτι άλλο στη μέση..
Αν είναι η ίδια δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας αφού όταν την έσπαγε με το ραμφος του δεν έβγεναν πετραδάκια αλλά άμμος. Δεν ξ΄ρω όμως αμα κάνει για μικρότερους παπαγάλους, στα κόκατιλ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να βάλω, αλλά ο Πέτρος μέσα σε μια μέρα την έκανε θρύψαλα

----------


## jk21

Ολγα πριν διαλυθει ,ειχε την οψη αυτη σαν ενωμενα πετραδακια διαφορων χρωματων; εδω φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι απαρτιζεται απο πετραδακια (ειδικα τα σκουρα ειναι σιγουροτατα πετραδακια ) και δεν ξερω με ποιο μη χημικο τροπο ,αυτα μπορει αμεσα να θρυμματιζονται σε σκονη

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Δεσποινα κατι βλεπω στο ραμφος του αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι scaly face, αλλα γδαρσιμο απο αυτην την (υποτιθεμενη) πετρα. πηγαινε και παρε του το κλασικο σουπιοκοκκαλο και πεταξε την αυτην την βλακεια αμεσα! εαν σε μια εβδομαδα ειναι ακομα ετσι το κοιταμε.




Τα δικά μου - και τα δύο - παρουσιάζουν ακριβώς το ίδιο (εγώ δεν έδωσα όμως σημασία, αφού... έτσι ήταν απο όταν τα πήρα).. ο αρσενικός (αν είναι) κατά κάτι σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απο τη θηλυκιά... παρότι ούτε τέτοια πέτρα τους έχω.. ούτε σε μια άλλη ασβεστίου πήγαιναν (μετα από 2 βδομάδες τους την είχα βγάλει).. ούτε στο σουπιοκόκκαλο πάνε (αυτό το αφήνω....)... ε
Τα μόνα σημεία που τρίβουν το ράμφος τους είναι είτε στις πατήθρες (κάποιες πλαστικές, κάποιες ξύλινες)...  είτε στα κάγκελα..




(υγ. πληροφορίες για αυτό το.. scaly face.. που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ; )

----------


## Καρολίνα

(άκυρο.. το βρήκα)

----------


## cute

λοιπόν..πριν λίγο εξεισα αυτή τη πέτρα λίγο με το νύχι μου(μου χάλασε και το νυχι :Mad0039: λολ) και έβγαιναν όντως σαν πετραδάκια,αλλά άμα τα ετριβες με δυναμη ψιλο γινόντουσαν σκόνη.....
θα ανεβάσω και φωτο αργότερα να δείτε πως είναι τα κομμάτια...
να συμπληρωσω ότι η τορι σπάνια το ακουμπάει..
εσείς κύριε Δημήτρη τι λέτε για το ράμφος της?το πουλάκι είναι 5 μηνών!

----------


## jk21

εγω λεω για το ραμφος της ,να ακουσετε το Δημητρη που εχει παπαγαλους .Νομιζω εχω δει οτι φθειρεται και αναγεννιεται ,σε αρθρα του διαδικτυου .Δεν μοιαζει ομως για scally face .Προφανως παιζει ρολο που δεν ειναι μικρο

----------


## cute

εννοείται το ράμφος,ότι δεν είναι μικρό,σωστά?πάντως εγώ αυτήν την πέτρα την έβγαλα!

----------


## jk21

εννοω μικρο πολυ σε ηλικια .στα πολυ μικρα δειχνει γυαλιστερο αθιχτο παντου

----------


## cute

ααα ναι όντως....μου έστειλε ένα μέλος από το φορουμ(wizardbeats) κάποιες φωτογραφίες του οταν ήταν πιο μικρούλι οταν ήταν ακομα στο πετσοπ,παρεούλα με το δικό του lovebird που το ραμφακι του ήταν τελειοοο!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Ολγα πριν διαλυθει ,ειχε την οψη αυτη σαν ενωμενα πετραδακια διαφορων χρωματων; εδω φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι απαρτιζεται απο πετραδακια (ειδικα τα σκουρα ειναι σιγουροτατα πετραδακια ) και δεν ξερω με ποιο μη χημικο τροπο ,αυτα μπορει αμεσα να θρυμματιζονται σε σκονη



Γαιδαρο σκας ανθρωπε μου..... μην λες οσα γνωριζεις αλλα γνωριζε οσα λες....

Αφου δεν ξερεις τι ειναι και απο τι υλικο ειναι εισαι τελειως ακυρος.... εγω εχω αγορασει κατι τετοιο παλιοτερα και γινοταν σκονη οταν το τσιμπουσαν τα πουλακια.... αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο!

----------


## jk21

ας αρκεστουμε λοιπον στο *ψιλο*γινοντουσαν σκονη οταν τα ετριβε με δυναμη 

εγω δυστυχως και λεω οσα γνωριζω ,αλλα και γνωριζω οσα λεω : το grit ακομα και να ειναι ψιλο και απορροφησιμο ,δεν χρειαζεται σε πουλια που τρωνε χορταρικα ,γιατι εκεινα εχουν αρκετα ιχνοστοιχεια απο μονα τους .Εστω και σε αποξηραμενη μορφη στην αυγοτροφη .Ασβεστιο υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι να δωσουμε .Ακομα και απορροφησιμο ,ειδικα αν καποια το καταναλωνουνε με μανια ,ειναι επικινδυνο στα να μεινει για παντα στο στομαχι τους.Δεν μπαινω καν στο θεμα προβληματος στα νεφρα ... το τι παθαινουμε και εμεις ,οταν το νερο της υδρευσης ειναι πολυ σκληρο με αλατα μεταλλικων στοιχειων ,το γνωριζουμε  ...   Γνωστο ατομο που καταλαβαινεις πιο εννοω ,μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι συχνη αιτια θανατου πουλιων ,ειδικα οταν υπαρχει υπερκαταναλωση ...

----------


## mitsman

ΠΟΙΟΣ μιλησε για grit????  εισαι εκτος τοπου και χρονου.... κρινεις κατι χωρις *καν* να ξερεις τι ειναι....

Και ακομη και γκριτ να ειναι.... που δεν ειναι.....
Ποιος σου λεει οτι το πουλακι της Δεσποινας τρωει χορταρικα και αυγοτροφες???

Επισης εγω το χρησιμοποιω 3 χρονια το γκριτ και δεν ειχα καμμια απώλεια!

----------


## cute

εγώ αυτό δεν της το πήρα για πηγή ασβεστίου.για ασβέστιο της έχω πάρει μια άλλη άμμο και κλασσικά το σουπιοκοκαλο.αυτη την πέτρα μου την εδωσαν για να τροχιζει εκεί το ράμφος της,επειδή της είχε μεγαλώσει...
Δημηρη φρούτα και λαχανικά της δίνω,όχι και μεγάλη ποικιλία,αλλά της δίνω..
αυγοτροφη έχω σκοπό να φτιάξω μόνη μου,μια από αυτές της μέρες..
προς το παρον της δίνω,μισό βραστό αυγό!

----------


## jk21

grit δημητρη ,δεν λενε μονο τα τριμμενα οστρακα ,οπως ισως νομιζεις ,αλλα τα σπασμενα μικρα  πετραδακια 

https://www.google.com/search?q=grit...Eo_WsgbZ0ICACA

εδω μπορεις να δεις οτι υπαρχουν διαφορες κατηγοριες για πτηνα 

https://www.google.com/search?q=grit...w=1280&bih=909



ασχετα αν συχνα το χρησιμοποιουν πολυ για να εννοησουν τα τριμμενα οστρακα .εσυ προφανως δινεις τριμμενο ψιλο οστρακο .αυτο δεν εχει προβλημα .με εχεις ακουσει να λεω αλλου ,οτι δεν πρεπει να δινουμε τριμμενα οστρακα σε σκονη;  αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι πετραδακια  και πραγματι μπορει να τριβονται (εξαρταται αν ειναι απο ορυκτο σαν αυτο που βαζουμε στις γατες ) αλλα μπορει και οχι .Το οτι το πουλανε για ακονισμα ραμφους ,ισως να επρεπε να σε εχει προβληματισει ...

εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ουτε για την καταλληλοτητα του ,ουτε για την επικινδυνοτητα .Εγω σε υψηλης αναλυσης φωτο βλεπω πετραδακια .Το αν τριβονται και γινονται σκονη ,θα το δει για το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα η Δεσποινα απο κοντα !

----------


## mitsman

Μπορει να ειναι χαρτι μπορει να ειναι πετρες μπορει να ειναι χρυσαφι μπορει να ειναι ατσαλι μπορει να ειναι φυκια μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε....

Εγω αν δεν ξερω τι ειναι δεν μπορω να πω τι θα κανει!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Αυτη την πετρα την ειχα δει σε ενα πετ. Απο μακρυα μου φανηκε κατι σαν..παραλλαγη στικ λολ.. ρωταω..μου απαντουν για το ραμφος. παω την βλεπω απο κοντα, οντως πετραδακια... mitsman ειμαι ασχετη απο πουλια (αλλα οχι στο να ξεχωρισω τι μπορει να αντεξει κ τι οχι ενα...στομαχι!). Σε πληροφορω οτι ηταν το μοναδικο που  δ ε ν  αγορασα (και ξερετε νομιζω ποσες σαχλαμαριτσες τους παιρνω λογω ενθουσιασμου μου). 

Λες στο jk να μην λεει για οσα δεν γνωριζει - συμφωνω απολυτα, μα γενικως, οχι ειδικα για εκεινον.
Αυτο που διαβασα ομως εγω απο τον jk, δεν ειναι μονο οι πιθανοτητες υλικου κι αν αυτο τριβεται... αλλα και ο προβληματισμος του για τον τροπο που τις εχουν επεξεργαστει (για να τριβονται).
Η Δεσποινα απο την αλλη, αναφερει οτι ναι μεν τριβεται...αλλα για να γινει σκονη θελει με δυναμη. Γιατι ειμαστε τοσο σιγουροι πως το πουλι πρωτα θα το κανει σκονη...και μετα θα το φαει; κι αν το καταπιει πριν το θρυψαλισμα; εχω σιγουρο οτι αυτο θα αποβληθει απο τον οργανισμο του; και μαλιστα...συντομα;......     απλοι προβληματισμοι μου, τιποτε αλλο.



(Υγ. Στις "ερευνες" του jk εχω καργα εμπιστοσυνη - α ρε.. ε.κ.ε.φ.ε  :Stick Out Tongue: ....)

----------


## cute

κοιταξτε,εγώ μέχρι να μάθω από τι ειναι δεν θα της την ξαναβάλω....εξαλλου δεν μου είναι και απαραίτητη...

----------


## Νικόλαος

Σχετικά μέ τήν περιβόητη πέτρα, εγώ προσωπικά τήν έχω σ'όλα τά πουλάκια μου, κοκατίλ καί λάβ, τσιμπάνε σπάνια όταν αυτά κρίνουν ό,τι χρειάζεται αυτό τό στοιχείο στόν οργανισμό τους καί κατά τό πλύσιμο τών κλουβιών άν δέν προσέξω καί πάει νερό επάνω, τότε αντίο πέτρα καί είμαι γιά άλλα 2 ευρώ. Όταν δέ πάει νερό πάνω της διαλύεται αμέσως καί γίνεται πολύ λεπτό χώμα θά'λεγα! Έχω λοιπόν τή γνώμη ό,τι είναι ακίνδυνο Ά!!!!!! θυμήθηκα πηλό τό λένε!

----------


## cute

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ πως εμένα μπορεί και να έχει βραχεί λίγο,αν και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη.σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες πάντως :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αν ειναι πηλος ειναι σημαντικοτατος για τα πουλια και ειναι κατι που θελω να βαλω και στα δικα μου πουλια.... δεν νομιζω να ειναι πηλος, ο πηλος εχει ενα χρωμα ροζουλι!

Καρολινα σεβομαι καθε αποψη αλλα δεν δεχομαι απο κανενα να κρινει κατι αν δεν ξερει καν τι ειναι!
Τελεια και παυλα!
Ο Δημητρης ειναι φιλος μου καλος και κατι παραπανω! Οτι εχω κανει μεχρι στιγμη στην εκτροφη μου οφειλεται κατ αποκλειστικοτητα σε εκεινον!
Αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να κλεινω τα ματια και να τον ακολουθω τυφλα.... ξερω οτι ειναι κατι που ουτε ο ιδιος θελει!

Μακαρι αυτο που κανω εγω σε εκεινον αυτη την στιγμη να το κανατε ολοι εσεις σε ολους αυτους που σας λενε σαχλαμαρες τοσα χρονια και ακολουθειται σαν να εχετε δεμενα ματια!!!



Στο θεμα μας!

Αν ειναι οντως πετραδακια μπορει να προκαλεσει προβλημα μονο σε περιπτωση που το πουλι εχει νεοσσους και τους ταισει με αυτο!

----------


## Καρολίνα

mitsman είπα πως ως τώρα, ότι απαντήσεις έχω δεί απο jk είναι βάσει κάποιων ερευνών (τώρα...η βασιμότητα των πληροφοριών βαρύνουν αυτόν που έκανε την έρευνα - αρχικά)


Πάμε στα πουλιά. 
Αυτό που λες με τον πηλό.. που βοηθάει ακριβώς; (ρωτάω για ενημέρωση)

----------


## jk21

πετρα που δεχεται νερο και διαλυεται ειναι πχ ο Ζεολιθος  αλλα εχει αλλη εμφανιση.εχει ομοιομορφη εμφανιση πετρωματος  .Εγω αυτο που ειδα στη φωτο ειναι μικρα πετραδακια .αν ο Νικολαος εχει παρει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα (ακριβως ) τοτε παω πασο !
αν οχι παραμενω φουλ επιφυλακτικος 

επισης απο grit σε μικρα πετραδακια (οχι τριμμενο οστρακο ) ,δεν κινδινευουν μονο οι νεοσσοι αλλα και τα ενηλικα .θα μπορουσα να βρω σχετικα εγκυρα λινκ ,αλλα εδω μεσα υπαρχουν μελη που μπαινουν και σε εταιρο  φιλικο διαδικτυακο χωρο για πτηνα και ξερουν τι λεω  .... πριν 2-3 μερες αναφερθηκε εκει πουλακι (και ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει και συνεχεια με αλλα )  που ξεμεινε απο τροφη πεθανε και στο λαιμο του υπηρχε γκριτ φρακαρισμενο ,ενω τοσο αυτο ,οσο και τα αλλα που ζουνε ,βρεθηκανε με σημαδια αιματος στην αμαρα ... το γκριτ ειχε εξαφανισθει .Δημητρη οτι απο ακαταλληλο γκριτ (πετραδακια οχι τριμμενα οστρακα ) κινδινευουν αμεσα και ενηλικα ,εχω και την μαρτυρια (και το ξανανεφερα ) ατομου που σεβεσαι και συ τη θεση του απολυτα .Ολα ειναι θεμα ποσοτητας και συχνοτητας !

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη η πέτρα που είχα στον Πέτρο τέτοια εμφάνιση είχε αλλά γίνοταν κατευθείαν σκόνη.. δεν ήταν χρωματιστή αλλά γκρι..

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν μονοχρωματικη και προς το γκρι ανοιχτο ,δεν θα ανησυχουσα .προσεξτε την φωτο .περα απο τα λευκογκριζα υπαρχουν και γκριζομπλε πετραδακια .αυτα δεν μοιαζουν με υλικο που τριβεται και για αυτα ανησυχω 

μιλαω για τα κομματακια που εχουν χρωμα σαν αυτο .αν ειχε και τετοια (αυτα που ειναι σκουρα καπως ) και γινοτανε σκονη ,τοτε πασο

----------


## vicky_ath

> Αυτό που λες με τον πηλό.. που βοηθάει ακριβώς; (ρωτάω για ενημέρωση)


Τον πηλό τον τρώνε στη φύση τα πουλιά γιατί μπορεί να αποβάλλει διάφορα βαρέα μέταλλα ή τοξίνες που ίσως κατανάλωσαν καταλάθως τρώγοντας κάτι που δεν έπρεπε και θα μπορούσε να τους προκαλέσει δηλητηρίαση!  :winky: 

Δες εδώ:

----------


## jk21

και ειναι καλυτερος απο τον ανθρακα ,γιατι δεν απορροφα νομιζω και θρεπτικα στοιχεια ,οπως εκεινος .καπου το ειχα διαβασει αλλα δεν το υπογραφω .Ομως θυμαμαι το ειχα διαβασει σε σοβαρη ιστοσελιδα

----------


## Orix

Εγώ πάντως που είχα lovebird παλιά το είχα πάει στο γιατρό και το έκοψε προσεκτικά.

----------


## mitsman

Ξαναλέω... Δεν δέχομαι καμμιά κριτική , ούτε από τον Θεό τον ίδιο αν δεν ξέρει κάν για τι υλικό μιλάει... Τέλεια κ παύλα. Υποθέσεις ξέρω να κάνω κ εγω....

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν ξερω αν το τελευταιο σου ποστ αφορα δικα μου λεχθεντα ή απαντας σε καποιον αλλον ,αλλα αν αφορα το ποστ 41 ειμαι συγκριμενος .Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε μου πετραδακι του χρωματος που ειπα (σκουρο γκρι - μπλε ) που υπαρχει αν δεις και στο σκευασμα ,να διαλυεται ευκολα .Δεν εκανα κριτικη σε οτι ειπες .Ανεφερα την δικια μου εμπειρια .Εσυ εχει ερθει στα χερια σου ακριβως αυτο το σκευασμα και εισαι απολυτος; γιατι σκευασματα να μοιαζουν υπαρχουν διαφορα .Γκριτ κυκλοφορουν (για πτηνα ) διαφορες ποιοτητες που δεν ειναι ολα ακινδυνα .Ειτε προοριζονται για μεγαλυτερα πτηνα (περιστερια κοτες ) και ο κοσμος και οι πωλητες δεν το ξερουν ,ειτε οι εταιριες τα φτιαχνουν μην υπολογιζοντας οτι μπορει να εχουν και συνεπειες .Αν πχ η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει φτιαξει αυτο ,οχι για να το τρωνε τα πουλια ,αλλα μονο να τριβουν το ραμφος και εχει επιλεξει σκληρα υλικα για το σκοπο αυτο ,ισως να μην ειχε σκεφτει οτι καποια πουλια με ισχυρο ραμφος μπορει και να αποκολλησουν κομματια ...Μηπως μεχρι καποια χρονια δεν συνεβαινε το ιδιο και με εταιριες ανθρωπινων παιχνιδιων ,που αναγκαστηκανε στην πορεια να εφιστους στις συσκευασιες για προσοχη αποκολλησης και καταποσης μικρων κομματιων απο νηπια;

περι γκριτ ειτε επιτρεπτου ή μη 

http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1835&aid=2652

----------


## mitsman

Δεν αντιλεγω στο γκριτ η για τα πετραδακια η για τα βοτσαλα η για το οτιδηποτε υλικο!


ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ καθετα να εισαι απολυτος και να κρινεις  ενα σκευασμα και ενα υλικο που ΔΕΝ ξερεις ΤΙ ειναι!!!!


Δεν μπορεις να εχεις ουτε τεκμηρια ουτε επιχειρηματα ουτε τιποτα αν δεν ξερεις για ΤΙ μιλας!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Mitsman συμπαθεστατε moderα (εσυ δεν ησουν αυτος που εκανε το λαθος απο το fb να μου προτεινει να μπω εδω; - μαζι με την βικυ; αν θυμαμαι σωστα  :Stick Out Tongue: p)..με αυτη σου την επιμονη...σε αυτη την απαντηση, ρισκαρεις 3 περιπτωσεις :
1) να αρχισουν τιποτα ερωτιαρικα μυνημα απο κυριες που - τυχον - αρεσκοντε σε....αγριαδες - φανταζεσαι μπλεξιμο!  :Stick Out Tongue: ppp  (αυτο στην πλακα βεβαια)..
2) να σταματησω να παρακολουθω το θεμα, ακομη κι εγω - που δεν εχω προβλημα με τα.. off topics  :Happy: 
3) να θεωρηθει οτι λαβαινεις ποσοστα απο την εταιρεια του προιοντος (κι αυτο για πλακα)...



Το σιγουρο ομως ειναι πως με αυτου του ειδος τις "ανταπαντησεις" τελικα δεν βλεπω "φως" προς εμας που περιμενουμε να μαθουμε την...ουσια  :Happy: 



Παρτε το απ' την αρχη λοιπον καλυτερα και πληροφορηστε μας για το τι να κανουμε με τα τσιου μας  :Happy: 



Παντα φιλικα!

----------


## mitsman

Η απαντηση εχει δοθει.....

Το πουλακι δεν εχει scaly face! εδω τελειωνει το θεμα...

Αρχιζει ενα θεμα μηπως προηλθε απο την συγκεκριμενη "πετρα??? Απανταμε και παλι οχι!

Οσον αφορα αρχιζει ενα αλλο θεμα.. αν πρεπει να υπαρχει η δεν πρεπει....

Εκει λοιπον απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι δεν μπορουμε να πουμε τιποτα με σιγουρια!
Αν δεν εμαθες τιποτα απο αυτο το θεμα μην το διαβαζεις... ομως νομιζω μαθες πολλα πραγματα!

Οπως για το γκριτ , οπως επισης για τον πηλο για τα ιχνοστοιχεια και ολα τα αλλα που συζητηθηκαν!

----------


## jk21

Καρολινα για οσους δεν μας γνωριζουν ,εμεις με τον Μητσαρα ετσι μιλαμε ,απλα εγω εδω ειμαι πονηρος και διπλωματικος για να κερδισω εσενα που δεν σου αρεσουν οι αγριαδες   :: 


δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ουτε απο τις δικες μου σωστες ή λαθος κρισεις ,ουτε απο τις θεσεις του Δημητρη να μπερδευτει κανενας .Το σκευασμα καποιο μελος μας ,οπως βλεπουμε το εχει στα χερια του .Αν πραγματι τριβεται εστω και λιγο δυσκολα (μιλω κυριως για τα σκουρα μερη του ) ειναι σαφεστατο οτι ειμαι λαθος και προετρεξα ! 

παντως για το καλυτερο σκευασμα mineral block να μιλαμε ,πρεπει παντα να εχουμε προσοχη μην μονοπωλει την προτιμηση καποιου συγκεκριμενου πουλιου γιατι καθε τροφη και ειδικα μια που ειναι δυσπεπτη (διασπαται στο στομαχι με αρκετα οξεα ) μπορει να γινει επικινδυνη ,αν συσσωρευθει αποτομα

----------


## Καρολίνα

Παρ'ολα αυτα,πιστευω οτι καποιοι θα "γερασουνε" νωρις.


Προσωπικα ευχαριστω κ τους δυο για τις πληροφοριες που αναγραψατε... αν κ θα με ενδιεφερε και το κατι παραπανω περι της συγκεκριμενης πετρας. Αν κι οποτε μπορεσει να υπαρξει. (Με αγριαδες η' χωρις  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

Αν λοιπον γραφτει κατι καινουριο...ας θυμηθει καποιος να με ενημερωσει να ξανα παρακολουθησω το θεμα.
Ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## cute

σας ευχαριστώ και εγώ όλους παρα πολύ για τις απαντησεις σας σχετικά με το πρόβλημα μου,κσι για τις πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μάθαμε!!!!

----------


## cute

καλησπερα παιδιά!!!έχω καμία βδομάδα ίσως και περισσότερο που έβγαλα αυτή την πέτρα και το ράμφος της μικρής μου είναι πολυυ καλυτερα,καμία σχέση με πριν :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Πολύ ωραία νέα Δεσποινάκι  :Happy: )))))))))


γενικά με την μικρή σου πως πάει; ηρέμησε εντελώς;  :Happy:

----------


## Titi La Bonita

Μια χαρά φαίνεται το μικρούλι σου! Πιστεύω ότι είναι έτσι από το ακόνισμα του ράμφους! Μην ανησυχείς!

----------


## cute

κοιτα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πως ήταν πριν...εχει πολύ καιρο να με δαγκωσει :Happy: στο δάχτυλο μου ανεβαίνει αν και μερικές φορές οταν είναι κάπου που της αρέσει δεν ξεκολλάει με τιποτα :: ..αλλα ακομα δρν έχω επιχειρήσει να την χαϊδέψω....αλλα γενικά με αναζητάει και δεν θελει με τίποτα να μένει μόνη της....χαχα!!!

----------


## Anestisko

Πολυ ωραια νεα Δεσποινα, εαν συνεχισεις να ασχολεισαι και να νοιαζεσαι για το πουλακι σου θα πετυχεις και μια καλυτερη σχεση μαζι του! :winky:

----------


## cute

εννοείται αυτό!!!γιατί είναι το μωρό μου,το μικρό μου φιλαρακι :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

Βαλε μας και μια φωτογραφια να δουμε την βελτιωση ντεεεε!!!!

----------


## cute

ok θα βάλω αύριο!!!

----------

